#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed (For You)

## Jasem

The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed

by: Malcolm H Rider 


Geological Interpretation of Well Logs, the
By Malcolm H Rider



Publisher:   Whittles Publishing Services 
Number Of Pages:   288 
Publication Date:   1999-12-31 
ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0954190602 


ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780954190606

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

119.15 MBSee More: The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed (For You)

----------


## khawar_geo

My Dear Respected Sir!!

Special Thanks for such sweet cooperation and best book of well log interpretation. 
Please help me little.

ifiles.it is very slow here.
if you can upload it on mediafire.

waiting for reply.

Regards

----------


## recq

thanx for sharing

----------


## ramos_0703

Thanks

----------


## Jasem

Rapidshare Link for you: (Compact Version)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11.4 MB

----------


## colmeseks

Dear,

This book is very usefull for me, thanks very much
hope my knowledge about well interpretation going better.

----------


## bolaman

Hey Jasem, could you tell me if there is a significant difference in the two books? I been searching for the 119 mb one, and arrived here but the link is dead, so i'm downloading the 10 mb one, hope you can help me out, or if possible re upload.

----------


## upit-jagalagal

dear,

thanks so much Jasem  :Smile: 

the book really help me

----------


## Evamek

Hello Senior members of the forum,
Would you please give access to download the book, iw ill be gratefull if you can.


    The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed

    by: Malcolm H Rider


    Geological Interpretation of Well Logs, the
    By Malcolm H Rider



    Publisher: Whittles Publishing Services
    Number Of Pages: 288
    Publication Date: 1999-12-31
    ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0954190602
    ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780954190606


Hope to get your reply sooner,
Evamek

----------


## Nabilia

Bookmarks and OCR added...
The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed. - Rider 2002.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hema1987

hi
it is very good book of well logging
i need it but the links are invalid
i can't download it
i hope to see anthor link
hema_geology@yahoo.com

----------


## M.usman

Is there any link to download this book free
*aslamm.usman@yahoo.com
*

----------


## Nabilia

> Is there any link to download this book free
> *aslamm.usman@yahoo.com
> *



Post #10 is working, did you try? Click on the free download and wait, you only have to join if you want it faster

here is another link...

The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed. - Rider 2002.pdf	51.899 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The Geological Interpretation of Well Logs 2nd Ed (For You)

----------


## gjs2013

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## chuan556

Hi all, please help to re-upload this book, i wish to read it, thanks

----------


## Zwinka

Hello everyone. I also will be very grateful! Please re-upload...

----------

